# X FACTOR



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok... someone had to bring it up, and we may as well keep all the crap in one place 

Sitting here watching it on +1 and like every year, laughing and crying at the same time.

I know people call it down for various reasons but I just love it.... I always get tingles when they unexpectedly find someone brilliant 

Gotta say Kelly & Tulisa are a brilliant combination, like a laugh and bounce off each other really well and makes me realise how uptight Cheryl and Dannii were in comparison, and Gary Barlow is soooo dry he just cracks me up :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

I rip my missus and her mate who comes round to watch it!!

But.....I watched it tonight and enjoyed it


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Rob1184 said:


> I rip my missus and her mate who comes round to watch it!!
> 
> But.....I watched it tonight and enjoyed it


Can't believe you're the only one admitting to it mate..... I GUARANTEE there are LOADS off here glued to it but don't admit to it


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

Wait for it......... Here they come!!

(many posts to follow)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think its great .

but theres not enough bad ones now or freaky they make me laugh .


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Its a Saturday thing for me and my mum, we sit and watch it together (and csi)

Love the auditions but not too fussed on when they get through and the voting stages. Gotta admit Gary is a good replacement for Simon, he's so blunt lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ewen said:


> i think its great .
> 
> but theres not enough bad ones now or freaky they make me laugh .


I hate the bad ones I don't want to see 'em.... I love the amazing hidden talents 

I'll tell you a secret (ok it won't be a secret after I write it here lol...)

I used to be a fantastic singer, Opera quality. As a kid/teenager sang in choir/opera/theatre to a very high level, but decided I wanted to pursue horses rather than singing as a career. Prob it was inherited as my mum sang backing vocals on a record that reached No 2 in the charts.

However.... taking gear killed that. My speaking voice hasn't changed one little bit (as confirmed by all my mates), but I just can't sing now. I have no power or range to my voice anymore. I don't really care TBH as I was never gonna make my living singing.... but I won't lie, I miss the ability to shock people at parties/karaokes etc haha.....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I hate the bad ones I don't want to see 'em.... I love the amazing hidden talents
> 
> I'll tell you a secret (ok it won't be a secret after I write it here lol...)
> 
> ...


so you could of been a good looking subo then 

i sing a bit too depends on what i sing though as i have a elvis range to my voice and a micheal bubble , i like sinnging ballards but i also like sing some phantom of the opera although my fave to sing has gotta be any dream will do from the musical jason and his multi flasher mac (whatever the thing was called) .


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Something about Tulisa I can't take my eyes off her!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

> Something about Tulisa I can't take my eyes off her!


I agree.

It's her eyes mate !!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Reckon half of London have been through her though! Filthy IMO.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

s&ccoach said:


> Reckon half of London have been through her though! Filthy IMO.


more like lucky [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> more like lucky [email protected]


Lol, Kelly ain't to shabby either


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> Reckon half of London have been through her though! Filthy IMO.


I agree she is beautiful but I happen to know for a fact that that's not the case. Proper decent lass actually, with good morals


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I agree she is beautiful but I happen to know for a fact that that's not the case. Proper decent lass actually, with good morals


I heared that too, think she just carries a stigma because of N Dubs and the steriotypical view we all get of those kind of musicians.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Spot on mate but I have first hand knowledge.
> 
> To be fair as well.... look at the situation she is in. It either Mother Theresa or a Slut. This girl has morals though


Think she's well and truly pi55ed on Cheryl's fire, seems to have gained far more respect in 2 weeks than she did in 2 years !!

I like her for being herself, none of this "celebrity" nonsense


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

i watched it tonight and thought it was quite good. but gary barlow..... boring b$stard aint he? that drone of a voice is depressing.

the gay guy with the hat and chavvy look. he was surprisingly good.

ive always rated kelly as the best from destinys child sexually. deary me she is sooooo hot. pure sex appeal she has.

tulisa has got something about her aswell. cheryl cole will be secretly raging.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i love x factor,havent watched tonights yet as i have been out. but love love love love love it, its the best. im straight aswell


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

fatstuff said:


> i love x factor,havent watched tonights yet as i have been out. but love love love love love it, its the best. im straight aswell


theres one too many loves for you to be str8 matey.....haha


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I will come out of the X closet also. I friggin love it and lookk forward to it all week. I even watch the xtra factor, which shows tons more auditions.

Always makes me laugh, and Tulissa is really really fit. Sexy eyes, great legs, nice boobs. Never really understood what they kept Danni as a judge, she was a bit stuck up tbh.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Danni was a tw4t, tulisa is an amazing sexy dirtbag, Kelly is actually very good as a judge! And would get it


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

fatstuff said:


> Danni was a tw4t, tulisa is an amazing sexy dirtbag, Kelly is actually very good as a judge! And would get it


Your right she would mate


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

When it comes to the live shows and the judges perform I reckon Kelly and Tulisa won't be miming like Cheryl did.

I was sceptical about the judges but they seem to have good synergy no one seems to think they're bigger than the show. Danni and Cheryl just spent their time trying to out do eachother but Kelly and Tulisa seem to get on quite well for now.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Can't believe you're the only one admitting to it mate..... I GUARANTEE there are LOADS off here glued to it but don't admit to it


Cough.........cough.....I'm starting to like this series of Karaoke TV.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

fatstuff said:


> Danni was a tw4t, tulisa is an amazing sexy dirtbag, Kelly is actually very good as a judge! And would get it


X2.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

El Ricardinho said:


> i watched it tonight and thought it was quite good. but gary barlow..... boring b$stard aint he? that drone of a voice is depressing.
> 
> the gay guy with the hat and chavvy look. he was surprisingly good.
> 
> ...


I'm starting to have naughty dreams about Tulisa complete with a man wee.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Rob1184 said:


> I heared that too, think she just carries a stigma because of N Dubs and the steriotypical view we all get of those kind of musicians.


That won't stop many on here committing pure unadulterated filth upon her. :tongue:

Im' starting to sound like a dirty old man.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nidge said:


> I'm starting to have naughty dreams about Tulisa complete with a man wee.


Get help Nidge, seriously...


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

Nidge said:


> That won't stop many on here committing pure unadulterated filth upon her. :tongue:
> 
> Im' starting to sound like a dirty old man.


Starting ......


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Milky said:


> Get help Nidge, seriously...


Doctors off until Tuesday mate.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I watched it last night and cried at some of the beautiful voices. I don't usually like trashy tv but I do like watching talented people...of which there were many last night. Kelly made me crack up...she sure does love the men!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

watching it now folks, the greatest show on earth LOL


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I really loved this fella a few yrs back...... fu*king awesome voice....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

awwwwww just seen that guy who loves kelly rowland bless him


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> I really loved this fella a few yrs back...... fu*king awesome voice....


that guys good i remember him, he looks like my mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

fatstuff said:


> that guys good i remember him, he looks like my mate


He looked like a rabbit in the headlights and really didnt believe he was talented, such a humble man IMO.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I wish I hadn't started this conversation now.

If you want to talk about who'd "get it" or how filthy you think some celeb is or what you'd do to them, **** off tothe male animal please.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I wish I hadn't started this conversation now.
> 
> If you want to talk about who'd "get it" or how filthy you think some celeb is or what you'd do to them, **** off the male animal please.


ouch  . can i stay considering im x factors biggest fan :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

can i just say im on the bit where louis said 'ohhh your a girl' HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA he is the embarrassing uncle of the panel


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I wish I hadn't started this conversation now.
> 
> If you want to talk about who'd "get it" or how filthy you think some celeb is or what you'd do to them, **** off the male animal please.


Sorryops:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

WOW, them lads who did 'i need dollar' were top banana


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I wish I hadn't started this conversation now.
> 
> If you want to talk about who'd "get it" or how filthy you think some celeb is or what you'd do to them, **** off tothe male animal please.


Nicely said Zara 

I actually like Cheryl. I think that she's been getting a raw deal lately but then that's the risk with celebrity status.

I'm quite oppitimisitc about this years contenders...some really good talent already. My only concern is that there are some genuine raw talents e.g. the irish girl from last week and managers tend to turn them into maintstream manufactured artists that all sound the same...that really bugs me...I'm sick of this manufactured music/band rubbish.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Katy said:


> Nicely said Zara
> 
> I actually like Cheryl. I think that she's been getting a raw deal lately but then that's the risk with celebrity status.
> 
> I'm quite oppitimisitc about this years contenders...some really good talent already. My only concern is that there are some genuine raw talents e.g. the irish girl from last week and managers tend to turn them into maintstream manufactured artists that all sound the same...that really bugs me...I'm sick of this manufactured music/band rubbish.


I think they should turn the gay guy with the tracksuit and baseball cap into a drag queen act.... seriously!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I think they should turn the gay guy with the tracksuit and baseball cap into a drag queen act.... seriously!!


My wife said exactly that and he would go down a storm l reckon..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I think they should turn the gay guy with the tracksuit and baseball cap into a drag queen act.... seriously!!


i thought that as well, if simon cowell has anything to do with it, that will happen


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> i thought that as well, if simon cowell has anything to do with it, that will happen


It was like jimmy somerville had fell on hard times lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Another very endearing one was the Black lad, Derry, who works at burger king and is in love with Kelly Rowland.... what a wee sweetheart he is, everyone's gonna love him


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I think they should turn the gay guy with the tracksuit and baseball cap into a drag queen act.... seriously!!


He would make it wouldn't he / she?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Nidge said:


> He would make it wouldn't he / she?


Yeah I reckon he'd be brilliant!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

That Liverpool lad made me roll when he asked his dad what he did at the same place he worked at. I'm watching it again on ITV.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

OMG!!! I've just seen the clips of next weeks show.... there's a girl band on and Kelly tells them none of them can really sing, and one of them says "that's a bit rich coming from you..." I know the bloody girl!!

I worked alongside her in Leeds... she's also in some pokemon nintendo advert as well lol.

Can't wait for next week now :lol:


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Zara and Katy you are both top of my list for hot women. With Tulisa third.

Life is not about the number of breaths you take but the number of times it takes your breath away, and you are both breathtakingly stunning!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

but which ones the filthiest??? (that was a joke i promise, no flaming or banning please:innocent x


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Anyone see Luciano (the black lad from Holland) on the Xtra Factor? Awesome!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Anyone see Luciano (the black lad from Holland) on the Xtra Factor? Awesome!


You ignoring my compliment?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

s&ccoach said:


> You ignoring my compliment?


Yes mate clearly.....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> Lol


Think she's ignoring you as well fatstuff


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

s&ccoach said:


> Think she's ignoring you as well fatstuff


With all due respect mate and she'll probably bollok me for sticking up for her but she's been on here that long she has heard it ALL before.....

ALSO this thread is about the X FACTOR and she's trying to keep it on track..

No offence intended.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> Think she's ignoring you as well fatstuff


I'm not offended though and pestering!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> You ignoring my compliment?


Um yeah.... Seemed a bit inappropriate in the context of the conversation tbh. Plus in two recent threads you've asked for non-bodybuilding photos in one, and been a bit overly persistant in wanting to know the identity of my rugby playing ex in another.... which is weirding me out a tad.



Milky said:


> With all due respect mate and she'll probably bollok me for sticking up for her but she's been on here that long she has heard it ALL before.....
> 
> ALSO this thread is about the X FACTOR and she's trying to keep it on track..
> 
> No offence intended.


No bollocking mate you're exactly right.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Um yeah.... Seemed a bit inappropriate in the context of the conversation tbh. Plus in two recent threads you've asked for non-bodybuilding photos in one, and been a bit overly persistant in wanting to know the identity of my rugby playing ex in another.... which is weirding me out a tad.
> 
> No bollocking mate you're exactly right.


Lol, I was intrigued to see the nazi uniform.

As for you ex just being nosy I am a strength and conditioning coach for two premiership rugby clubs and I also work with a national team based in Uk so just interested wasn't meant to be weird but can see how it had come across. And was trying to rack my brain comparing the two squads.

As for the comment about you and Katy just didn't want you feeling left out as the x factor thread turned into a how hot are the new judges.

Apologies.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

s&ccoach said:


> Lol, I was intrigued to see the nazi uniform.
> 
> As for you ex just being nosy I am a strength and conditioning coach for two premiership rugby clubs and I also work with a national team based in Uk so just interested wasn't meant to be weird but can see how it had come across. And was trying to rack my brain comparing the two squads.
> 
> ...


maybe you could try and make up for it by posting something helpful regarding strength and conditioning ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> Lol, I was intrigued to see the nazi uniform.
> 
> As for you ex just being nosy I am a strength and conditioning coach for two premiership rugby clubs and I also work with a national team based in Uk so just interested wasn't meant to be weird but can see how it had come across. And was trying to rack my brain comparing the two squads.
> 
> ...


Actually you said "Do you have any non bodybuilding photos, I'm curious to see more" which is not quite the same thing, but lets leave it there eh?

If I was after male attention, I'd join a dating site


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

ewen said:


> maybe you could try and make up for it by posting something helpful regarding strength and conditioning ?


Recovery is key!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

s&ccoach said:


> Recovery is key!


haha so start a thread and help teach this boards 1000`s of members something useful 

or request photos of females ....


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha so start a thread and help teach this boards 1000`s of members something useful
> 
> or request photos of females ....


As numerous threads have shown little interest in rugby on thus board.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Actually you said "Do you have any non bodybuilding photos, I'm curious to see more" which is not quite the same thing, but lets leave it there eh?
> 
> If I was after male attention, I'd join a dating site


Misquote


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

_______________________________________________________________________________________

Ok so see that thing up there ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

That was me drawing a line under the whole thing.

Can we get back to X Factor please?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> _______________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Ok so see that thing up there ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...


AMEN TO THIS...


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

I think the show is poorly edited this year.

Last week was people who mostly got through,

This week was mostly fails and no female contestants.

Got xtra factor on sky + but why they showing good stuff on there and not the main show.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> Misquote


My apologies, it was indeed a misquote.

This, is what you actually said......



s&ccoach said:


> Any pictures Zara? In fact do you have any non bodybuilding stage photos? Be interested to see you in a non body building sense.


Anyway back to drawing a line under things, I've apologised for my misquote so lets move on


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol again


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

It was actually Tulisa my mate was ranting at in the clip I saw of this Saturdays show, not Kelly, my mistake.

Dying to see this....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> It was actually Tulisa my mate was ranting at in the clip I saw of this Saturdays show, not Kelly, my mistake.
> 
> Dying to see this....


I'll be in Turkey so l will miss it.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Milky said:


> I'll be in Turkey so l will miss it.


Don't pretend you're not gonna record it on series link while you're away......


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Don't pretend you're not gonna record it on series link while you're away......


I done even understand what you just said let alone how to do it !!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

15 minutes to go! The girl I know from Leeds is on it tonight abusing Tulisa.... popcorn at the ready


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> 15 minutes to go! The girl I know from Leeds is on it tonight abusing Tulisa.... popcorn at the ready


Roll on! Just get 15 mins of Only Fools in first


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Rob1184 said:


> Roll on! Just get 15 mins of Only Fools in first


That's what I been watching last hour or so....


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> That's what I been watching last hour or so....


Great minds think a like !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

X FACTORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR TIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

How come the first guy - the david bowie/iggy pop-a-like, had long black roots in the lead up part and is on stage with NO roots..... :sneaky2:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> How come the first guy - the david bowie/iggy pop-a-like, had long black roots in the lead up part and is on stage with NO roots..... :sneaky2:


Only a woman would notice that


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

Bless the lad who loves N-Dubz


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

bet hes good


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> bet hes good


Damn !!!!

Good effort son.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

quality,


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

WOW!!!! Check the wee Luke Lucas guy!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

Now that's what we watch it for !!

Michael Lewis, Legend


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

OMG this guys made a bellend of himself yet again


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

personally do not rate tulisa as much as cheryl cole in the looks department but kelly is better then danni minogue

also, i'll add that its only good until they get to the point when they can all sing


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

evad said:


> personally do not rate tulisa as much as cheryl cole in the looks department but kelly is better then danni minogue
> 
> also, i'll add that its only good until they get to the point when they can all sing


WOAH that kind of negativity can leave this thread!!!!!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

fatstuff said:


> WOAH that kind of negativity can leave this thread!!!!!!!


 :001_tt2: I'm about ten minutes behind so cannot comment about people without seeming really slow x


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

Was that the girl you know Zara?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

HAHAHA............. my mates just been on and had an ABSOLUTE scolding off kelly for what she said to tulisa AND the other girls in the group looked totally p!ssed off with her too


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Rob1184 said:


> Was that the girl you know Zara?


Yeah Vanessa lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah Vanessa lol.


They were good.......at being bad


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

why does the scottish bird have to be fat and wearing a tracky top over her fecking dress????

stereotyped much....?????


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> why does the scottish bird have to be fat and wearing a tracky top over her fecking dress????
> 
> stereotyped much....?????


when she said where she lived was a dump and no-one did anything did she specifically mean in Fife or was it Scotland in general? :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> why does the scottish bird have to be fat and wearing a tracky top over her fecking dress????
> 
> stereotyped much....?????


Bless her, I was saying "take the jacket off, don't go on stage with your jacket, oh dear she's on stage wearing her jacket!"

Very good though!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

evad said:


> when she said where she lived was a dump and no-one did anything did she specifically mean in Fife or was it Scotland in general? :whistling:


Certain areas of Fife are.... rough lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Boom!






Changed thanks to Zara's wisdom 

.......embeddings disabled........ Doublesh!t :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

paul81 said:


> Boom!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/TheXFactorUK#p/c/2E90855F8CD15A62/4/2dnp6N9jsLo
> 
> dont know how to embed :sad:


Click on the "insert video" icon in advanced options and paste the link in the box


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

im i the only one who thought the last girl was overrated


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

oh how i miss the X factor, cant wait for uni mates to get back so i can watch it at their house


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

barsnack said:


> im i the only one who thought the last girl was overrated


yes... yes you are.... shame on you:huh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

barsnack said:


> im i the only one who thought the last girl was overrated


Nope, you're not!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nope, you're not!


arent your kind meant to stick together??

female or scottish, whichever, lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Zara doesn't stick beside anyone who is that out of shape


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

barsnack said:


> Zara doesn't stick beside anyone who is that out of shape


You know it baby!!!! :thumb:

So anyway.... back to the english..... MC Jane....? :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

barsnack said:


> Zara doesn't stick beside anyone who is that out of shape


everyone looks rough after a bulk, be nice!!! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

paul81 said:


> everyone looks rough after a bulk, be nice!!! :lol:


Theres rough, and then theres a fcking addidas shell suit top over yer frock ffs!!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MC Jane the one who doen the mix of tunes, she was awful, looked good but awful...thought it was quiet good tonight, the guy telling gary barlow 'does it sound to much like robbie, feel threatened' was priceless


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Theres rough, and then theres a fcking addidas shell suit top over yer frock ffs!!!!


i'm sure its the 'in' look in Fife :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

WOW.... That girl Jo is awesome!

Why the hell was she not on the main programme?????


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Antony Costa's brother now..... how bizarre lol

........needs to get his teeth fixed!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

barsnack said:


> im i the only one who thought the last girl was overrated


You're not alone in that. I think that the song is what got everyone choked...I actually felt a bit annoyed with the overwhelming praise. IMO, people should choose a song where they can do better than the original singer...she wasn't better than Adele.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Theres rough, and then theres a fcking addidas shell suit top over yer frock ffs!!!!


I reckon there were better singers on there last night, the Adidas wearing gimp didn't sound half as good. She looked like a Canadian lumberjack.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Katy said:


> You're not alone in that. I think that the song is what got everyone choked...I actually felt a bit annoyed with the overwhelming praise. IMO, people should choose a song where they can do better than the original singer...she wasn't better than Adele.


IMO anyone can copy Adele's voice it's not a unique voice, that Scottish lass was a bad copy of Adele.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

barsnack said:


> im i the only one who thought the last girl was overrated


Nope


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Defo a better looking pannel this year thou, danni was awful.. Did any one else think that the big girl towards the end wasnt even that good?


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

She definitely got singing training.....


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

barsnack said:


> im i the only one who thought the last girl was overrated


i just posted the same, didnt realise u had too. but yh i thought she was nothing special. she tried to make it her own (which is good) but it wasnt. and im sick of hearing fvcking adele all the time.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Wings said:


> Defo a better looking pannel this year thou, danni was awful.. Did any one else think that the big girl towards the end wasnt even that good?


Im enjoying it more this year due to the fact that cnut Cowel isn't there, Tulisa and Kelly Rowland have hit it off really well and are much much better than Danny and Cheryl. Gary Barlow on the other hand is wearing on me, he needs to be more ruthless IMO.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Nidge said:


> Im enjoying it more this year due to the fact that cnut Cowel isn't there, Tulisa and Kelly Rowland have hit it off really well and are much much better than Danny and Cheryl. Gary Barlow on the other hand is wearing on me, he needs to be more ruthless IMO.


I liked cowell thou lol, he was funny but gary is just the same. straight faced and if ur **** he'll tell ya haha.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Just finished watching last nights episode via Sky+ My thoughts are: -

Kelly Rowland is a fantastic addition to the judging panel. Loving her muchly 

Tulisa isn't too far behind either

Gary Barlow is ok but not a massive fan thus far

The Scottish girl gave an excellent version of the song but she really wasn't that good.

Tulisa has some voice too by the way; that cheeky cow who suggested she couldn't sing was way off the mark

Missed the first episode but based upon the last 2 weeks its shaping up to be another decent series. Should be better than last years; c'mon that had Wagner in it


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

panel is great this year, hated cheryl and fcuking cowell, and loving how louis has finally came out this year, really seems at peace with himself


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Ha ha the girl who said tulisa can't sing is my mate 

I think the whole panel is better this year.... Loving it already


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Whether she can or can't sing she has been pretty successful on the back of it.

Love it when people get told their [email protected] they get all jealous of the judges and attempt to slate them. It's normally the people that give the worst auditions and will never get anywhere in life. Let alone judging one of the most watched reality tv shows in the UK.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Ha ha the girl who said tulisa can't sing is my mate *
> 
> I think the whole panel is better this year.... Loving it already


is she single, she had a look about her


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

barsnack said:


> is she single, she had a look about her


Downs syndrome is what that look is called.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

pfff she was fcuking awesome full stop, the faces on the judges faces tell's it all they know what theyre talking about, she ll be racking in the money soon to.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ha ha the girl who said tulisa can't sing is my mate
> 
> I think the whole panel is better this year.... Loving it already


She was really pretty. :wub:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> pfff she was fcuking awesome full stop, the faces on the judges faces tell's it all *they know what theyre talking about*, she ll be racking in the money soon to.


hate people who say that, what are their ears better than ours, she sang like so many others can do, it was just the choice of song that had everyone jumping about and the fact shes like suzie boyle, looks like **** and nothing expected of her, but ive heard a thousand better singers than her and she'll do fcuk all in the later stages


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

She was over rated.

It's the song that made her.

Won't get past boot camp IMO.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Ts23 said:


> pfff she was fcuking awesome full stop, the faces on the judges faces tell's it all they know what theyre talking about, she ll be racking in the money soon to.


I've just bought up my dinner looking at her again.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Just finished watching last nights episode via Sky+ My thoughts are: -
> 
> Kelly Rowland is a fantastic addition to the judging panel. Loving her muchly
> 
> ...


Tulisa and Kelly Rowland are bouncing off each other, they seem to be getting on really well.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Nidge said:


> I've just bought up my dinner looking at her again.


well get it back down yuo, needa make them macros count nasty nidge (my new name for you)


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

judging people on how they look is fcking shocking.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Ts23 said:


> pfff she was fcuking awesome full stop, the faces on the judges faces tell's it all they know what theyre talking about, she ll be racking in the money soon to.


She sang an average song which is easly sung by a mute person.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Nidge said:


> I've just bought up my dinner looking at her again.


coming from you who looks like a uglier version of LURCH off the adams family, you natsy spiteful see you enn tee.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

barsnack said:


> well get it back down yuo, needa make them macros count nasty nidge (my new name for you)






































LOL cunny funt


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Ts23 said:


> coming from you who looks like a uglier version of LURCH off the adams family, you natsy spiteful see you enn tee.


Mmm bitchy bitchy. Would you like some cat meat putting down??

She'll earn a forutne working on the Ghost Train in Blackpool.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Nidge said:


> Mmm bitchy bitchy. Would you like some cat meat putting down??
> 
> She'll earn a forutne working on the Ghost Train in Blackpool.


Your nob head full stop, need to grow up mate.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Ts23 said:


> Your nob head full stop, need to grow up mate.


Why thank you









Come on admit it you'd like a bounce on her wouldn't you?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> Downs syndrome is what that look is called.


Err that's a mate of mine you're talking about.

Least she had the balls to get on stage on national tv. SOME people can't even have a real avi of themselves on the internet..... :whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

X factor - what a load of shit


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/2011/09/05/jade-richards-first-x-factor-audition-song-cut-from-show-115875-23396638/


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Err that's a mate of mine you're talking about.
> 
> Least she had the balls to get on stage on national tv. SOME people can't even have a real avi of themselves on the internet..... :whistling:


She was better than average but not amazing, dont get why the judges were crying. I thought that yound lad who sung the jackson 5 song - whos loving u was 10x better.

I dont have a avi of me coz my body is nothing special


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Wings said:


> She was better than average but not amazing, dont get why the judges were crying. I thought that yound lad who sung the jackson 5 song - whos loving u was 10x better.
> 
> I dont have a avi of me coz my body is nothing special


o hang on, u on about the girl who mouthed off Tulisa?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Wings said:


> She was better than average but not amazing, dont get why the judges were crying. I thought that yound lad who sung the jackson 5 song - whos loving u was 10x better.
> 
> I dont have a avi of me coz my body is nothing special





Wings said:


> o hang on, u on about the girl who mouthed off Tulisa?


Yes..... and I was talking to s&ccoach hence quoting his post lol.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/2011/09/05/jade-richards-first-x-factor-audition-song-cut-from-show-115875-23396638/


She's been in trouble up here for how she described Fife too lol.....


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

unfortunetly i have a habbit of jumping to the last post  haha


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Err that's a mate of mine you're talking about.
> 
> Least she had the balls to get on stage on national tv. SOME people can't even have a real avi of themselves on the internet..... :whistling:


Oh right guess that must be the way she was dragged up, oh I mean brought up.

Listen if you were in a comp and got placed 4th would you walk to the front of the stage and start running your gums to all the judges.

The reason she decided to go for Tulisa is that she had fcuk all else going for her apart from claiming her 5 seconds of tv fame for being the gobby sh!t singer who had a go at a judge.

I'd hope that if I was as bad as singing as her and told my mates I was going on x factor I'd hope one of them had the balls to say I was sh!t.

I am a professional and can't afford to have my real picture up on here or I'd probably not have a job.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> Oh right guess that must be the way she was dragged up, oh I mean brought up.
> 
> Listen if you were in a comp and got placed 4th would you walk to the front of the stage and start running your gums to all the judges.
> 
> ...


who ever that is in your avi is goinna get in trouble with their boss


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

s&ccoach said:


> Oh right guess that must be the way she was dragged up, oh I mean brought up.
> 
> Listen if you were in a comp and got placed 4th would you walk to the front of the stage and start running your gums to all the judges.
> 
> ...


Well im sorry to say but the game is up son, which one are you? Bodie or Doyle?


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

hmmm, xfactor. This teaches todays generation that talentless people are extreeeemely talented.

Do you remember that xfactor winner that was more talented than Jimi Hendrix and had lyrical skills of Paul simon or bob Dylan? Thought not.

Having said that, theres always some fit airheads on there and some highly amusing Fail contestants haha

I like it when Wlash declares ''YOURR WHAT THIS SHOW IS ALL ABOUT !!'' No Sir, this show is all about the people sat on the panel you massive bell.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

VeNuM said:


> hmmm, xfactor. This teaches todays generation that talentless people are extreeeemely talented.
> 
> Do you remember that xfactor winner that was *more talented than Jimi Hendrix* and had lyrical skills of Paul simon or bob Dylan? Thought not.
> 
> ...


As shit as X Factor is there aren't many that could claim to be


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I liked that blond david bowie wannabe the other day, tragically bad.

He was so epically sh1t and they still put him through, that's what the x factor is all about, building the little people up for a massive fall!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Its banned from my house along with big brother, britains got talant, dancing on ice, various cooking programmes anything with piers morgan or john barrowman or jeremy kyle

Its all mind numbingly sh1te t.v that is made to sedate people into a comercial life. The worst thing is whilst this is on and there are thousands of people watching this rubbish there are good films, documentarys, dramas, music etc etc with taneted people making brilliant stuff thats bound for channels with hardly any veiwers due to that fact its not popular. I actually have a real passion for hating this stuff

A mate of mine phoned me last year, I will give you an image of him. Hes 6,4-ish about 18 stone proper lad hat goes to football fights and drinks **** loads so he phones me up and tells me to put britains got talant on, i ask why and he says there a fat kid singing opeara and my mates crying his eyes out like a baby at it. WTF !!!!!!!!!!

Not saying its wrong for him to be emotional but he has just got suckered into the make believe game that saturday night tv brings to people. Its all set up, its all sh1t and its all just money spinning bullsh1t

Sorry to the people that like it but one day just turn over and watch a goo wildlife programme or a film four film or something independant that leaves you thinking


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

I brought 9 copies of 'Killing in the name' and we won 

And while we ponder what exactly what happend to the music industry, id like you to listen to these and remember better times :beer:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

But it's always been the same down the years though hasn't it.

Always been the case of cool, credible music Vs mainstream "pop" music.

Think of the 60's - Rolling stones, the Kinks, Bob Dylan Vs Cilla Black, Cliff Richard, Lulu

Don't blame the xfactor. Crap music is not a modern thing.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> But it's always been the same down the years though hasn't it.
> 
> Always been the case of cool, credible music Vs mainstream "pop" music.
> 
> ...


they all have their place, im loving olly murs new single, and i dont give a **** who thinks im a gimp for it


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

gimp


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> pimp


well thank you, i am a hit with the ladies


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> Oh right guess that must be the way she was dragged up, oh I mean brought up.
> 
> Listen if you were in a comp and got placed 4th would you walk to the front of the stage and start running your gums to all the judges.
> 
> ...


Clearly you lack the capacity or subtlety of thought to grasp the meaning behind my complete lack of comment regarding my mates singing ability, performance or behaviour.

It does NOT however, give you the right to say she looks like a downs syndrome.

For what its worth she's always like that.... speaks first, thinks later, she is however, a thoroughly decent girl and I am nothing if not loyal to my mates, so am gonna say you are bang out of order, and totally childish, for comparing her in that way, and I hope your next shite's a hedgehog.

Now piss off and sleaze over the female members of the board, or whatever it is you joined here for......

Oh and PS. I'm still not going to send you any photos of myself.

As you were..........


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> well thank you, i am a shit with the ladies


thought so


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> But it's always been the same down the years though hasn't it.
> 
> Always been the case of cool, credible music Vs mainstream "pop" music.
> 
> ...


Nothing has happened of any significance in the last 10 years in the music industry, except the birth of pop idol, xfactor etc which promoted karaoke style pop stars who in 50 years time..no one will have heard of, todays generation to teens are being brought up with this horrible manufactured shyte, making real music and real talent a thing of the past.

The Karaoke winner of these programs is marketed the fcuk out of, and all they did was lay down some vocals on a track where the lyrics were probably written a year before, the some was done a year before..and guess what?? they will no doubt have had the vocal played with so they sound in tune. This show is not about the music at all, although you are conned into believing it is, its about the entertainment and the people sat behind the panle who know fcuk all about music

Guess what? Sheryl Crow, plays guitar, she writes her own lyrics, she write her own tunes, all of it, she the real deal. Cheryl Cole.... umm what the fcuk does she know about music?!?! who the fcuk is she to judge someone on talent?

Ill give up now or ill be here all night,

I guess im a music lover, and some people just aren't.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Clearly you lack the capacity or subtlety of thought to grasp the meaning behind my complete lack of comment regarding my mates singing ability, performance or behaviour.
> 
> It does NOT however, give you the right to say she looks like a downs syndrome.
> 
> ...


That's him sorted out.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Clearly you lack the capacity or subtlety of thought to grasp the meaning behind my complete lack of comment regarding my mates singing ability, performance or behaviour.
> 
> It does NOT however, give you the right to say she looks like a downs syndrome.
> 
> ...


Haha,

I'm sure she'll have a bright future tell her not to give up her day job mcdonalds would struggle to replace.

If she's desperate for a new job how about a wag, or maybe a springbok team bike or even a lap dancer.

So did your mate not consult you if she was a good singer and could make it on x factor. Or are you a mate that she probably doesn't even remember. Only the other day you were saying about your springbok ex but couldn't name him, then you knew for a fact that Tulisa didn't put it about.

Your just so popular!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

VeNuM said:


> Nothing has happened of any significance in the last 10 years in the music industry, except the birth of pop idol, xfactor etc which promoted karaoke style pop stars who in 50 years time..no one will have heard of, todays generation to teens are being brought up with this horrible manufactured shyte, making real music and real talent a thing of the past.
> 
> The Karaoke winner of these programs is marketed the fcuk out of, and all they did was lay down some vocals on a track where the lyrics were probably written a year before, the some was done a year before..and guess what?? they will no doubt have had the vocal played with so they sound in tune. This show is not about the music at all, although you are conned into believing it is, its about the entertainment and the people sat behind the panle who know fcuk all about music
> 
> ...


Are you nuts? Or do you just have a selective memory?

Adele, Winehouse, The streets, The strokes, Lily Allen, Alicia Keys, Kings of leon, Arcade Fire, Coldplay, The killers, Greenday, Kanye West, Jay-z, Eminem etc. etc. etc.

There has always been music for the mainstream and music for the "aficionado" or music lover.

See my previous post. It's nothing new.

So what if I like watching the x-factor with the mrs on saturday night? Or sing along with the kids to lady gaga?

If I like how it sounds, i'll buy the album. Don't give a fk if it's "real" or not. 

Oh and funny you should mention Sheryl Crow :lol:

Taken from wiki:

Scrapped debut album (1992)

In 1992, Crow recorded her first attempt at her debut album with Phil Collins' producer Hugh Padgham. The self-titled debut album was due to be released on September 22, 1992, but was ultimately rejected by her label.[11] However, a handful of cassette copies of the album were leaked along with press folders to be used for album publicity. This album has been widely dispersed via file sharing networks and fan trading. In the meantime, Crow's songs were recorded by major artists such as Celine Dion, Tina Turner and Wynonna Judd.

[edit]International success (1993-1997)

She then began dating Kevin Gilbert and joined him in an ad hoc group of musicians known to everyone in the group as the "Tuesday Music Club."[12] Group members, Gilbert, David Baerwald and David Ricketts (both formerly of David & David), Bill Bottrell, Brian MacLeod, and Dan Schwartz[13] share songwriting credits with Crow on her debut album, Tuesday Night Music Club.[10]

The group existed as a casual songwriting collective prior to its association with Crow, but rapidly developed into a vehicle for her debut album after her arrival. Her relationship with Gilbert became acrimonious soon after the album was released, and disputes arose about songwriting credits.[10]

First album written by herself = sh1t

Slept with a musician and got him and his friends to write the songs for her next album. Once the album started to get a bit of attention she sacked him off :lol:

Oh she's the real deal alright.

I'm out


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

CLOSE THE THREAD X FACTOR SUCKS


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I watch it so i can gorp at Tulisa:wub:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

The best one was " chloe Mafia" from Leeds... On last year ... I was at a bank holiday festival and Alexander was on stage singing " hallelugah" loll verses Leona living in LA global artist....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> I watch it so i can gorp at Tulisa:wub:


Yea she's hot ! In fact you don't even notice Cheryl coles gone or plastic fantastic Danny... New panel is good


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> Haha,
> 
> I'm sure she'll have a bright future tell her not to give up her day job mcdonalds would struggle to replace.
> 
> ...


She's already a lap dancer dummy.... that's how I know her. Duh. She's been in that band a couple of years, I worked with her for about a year and a half and hadn't heard her sing til she was on tv. That enough detail to satisfy you?

You're a bit keen on reading and remembering ALL my posts eh? :whistling:

And FYI.... your passive aggresive attempt at trying to get your own back is laughable..... there are reasons that people don't share ALL their private details on the internet, and that reason is people like you who are just a bit TOO interested......

And in future, if you wish to make veiled references to me being a lapdancer or "springbok team bike" then feel free to come up here and say it to my ****ing face, I'm VERY easy to find, and if you're too thick to suss it out, I'll happily send you the ****ing address and postcode.

Until then, sit down and shut up.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

s&ccoach said:


> Haha,
> 
> I'm sure she'll have a bright future tell her not to give up her day job mcdonalds would struggle to replace.
> 
> ...


Dude I know who zaras x is ...it makes perfect sense not to throw his name about....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

rjohal said:


> I take it you mean the girl from the band Angel's who looked mixed race/tanned, northern accent?
> 
> If so I thought she was quite pretty, so surprised by the down's syndrome comment.


Yep thats her - from Leeds and one of her parents is caribbean if I remember correctly. And yes, she's very pretty


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yep thats her - from Leeds and one of her parents is caribbean if I remember correctly. And yes, she's very pretty


It was an off the cuff comment, she's young , her ego got bashed ... They looked quite cool before they opened their mouths


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tommy10 said:


> It was an off the cuff comment, she's young , her ego got bashed ... They looked quite cool before they opened their mouths


They're all very pretty girls....

Thing is, they've had a few quite high profile bookings at football/rugby/charity events etc so one assumes they must be decent enough. Maybe a bad day? Who knows....

She's always outspoken and direct though.... that's one of the reasons we get on


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> They're all very pretty girls....
> 
> Thing is, they've had a few quite high profile bookings at football/rugby/charity events etc so one assumes they must be decent enough. Maybe a bad day? Who knows....
> 
> She's always outspoken and direct though.... that's one of the reasons we get on


is she single, we havent got to the bottom of this.....just back from london and feck me the females there are unbeliveable, even the homeless lady outside 'Wicked' was cracker


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> They're all very pretty girls....
> 
> Thing is, they've had a few quite high profile bookings at football/rugby/charity events etc so one assumes they must be decent enough. Maybe a bad day? Who knows....
> 
> She's always outspoken and direct though.... that's one of the reasons we get on


Really ? I thought you all met at the same ballet school


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> Oh right guess that must be the way she was dragged up, oh I mean brought up.
> 
> Listen if you were in a comp and got placed 4th would you walk to the front of the stage and start running your gums to all the judges.
> 
> ...





s&ccoach said:


> Haha,
> 
> I'm sure she'll have a bright future tell her not to give up her day job mcdonalds would struggle to replace.
> 
> ...


Then i suggest you act in a professional manner and quit the insults or i will give you an infraction at the very least.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

I must google this tulipsya bird or what ever her name is, gotta find me what all this fuss is about


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Are you nuts? Or do you just have a selective memory?
> 
> Adele, Winehouse, The streets, The strokes, Lily Allen, Alicia Keys, Kings of leon, Arcade Fire, Coldplay, The killers, Greenday, Kanye West, Jay-z, Eminem etc. etc. etc.


All of the above? aside from Greenday who have been around since the very early 90's. Toilet. Kanye west?

Wiki? Sheryl Crow? perhaps you should look at ALL the individual albums for writting credits 

Alicia Keys? Lady Gaga?! ive lost the will to debate with you  no ones ever done that to me before! you must have found my kryptonite :confused1:

Bro I Bow down to you, today. But I WILL be back!! I shall now spend the whole of next saturday listening to my huge vinyl collection, All my Floyd albums back to back, on my ( I must say) sexy new record player, im sure this will bring back my powers and I will live to debate massely another day! I WILL DESTROY THE EVIL FORCES OF ****Y POP SHYTE and the evil leader Jay errr Jz?

Mr B ownz Bro


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Yea she's hot ! In fact you don't even notice Cheryl coles gone or* plastic fantastic Danny*... New panel is good


thats funny lol,,,much better panel although the black girl is a bit OTT tho,she

was crying ffs,after that chub burd sang?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> thats funny lol,,,much better panel although the black girl is a bit OTT tho,she
> 
> was crying ffs,after that chub burd sang?


So wuzzzz I .... Was mortified at her Scottish accent ... Lol .. It's all kicked off up here cause she said Fife was a dive ! The local hoods are after her! Lol


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Are you nuts? Or do you just have a selective memory?
> 
> Adele, Winehouse, The streets, The strokes, Lily Allen, Alicia Keys, Kings of leon, Arcade Fire, Coldplay, The killers, Greenday, Kanye West, Jay-z, Eminem etc. etc. etc.


Could it be, you named Greenday after 'The Killers' and before 'Kanye (YO IM GONNA LET YOU FINISH) West? Mr non selective memory, you have named flashes in the pan, Jay-Z im sure was around since the mid to late ninetys? Let me do some resaerch and have a butchers on wikipedia.... lol I imagine Coldplay will be known for years to come, not got to much against them, repetative boring dad rock.. you know? the sort your dad buys and hes 60... Parachutes was an amazing album though, credit where its due.

The strokes?! they had an album once?

Nothing wrong with me, im just a musical snob.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

VeNuM said:


> Could it be, you named Greenday after 'The Killers' and before 'Kanye (YO IM GONNA LET YOU FINISH) West? Mr non selective memory, you have named flashes in the pan, Jay-Z im sure was around since the mid to late ninetys? Let me do some resaerch and have a butchers on wikipedia.... lol I imagine Coldplay will be known for years to come, not got to much against them, repetative boring dad rock.. you know? the sort your dad buys and hes 60... Parachutes was an amazing album though, credit where its due.
> 
> The strokes?! they had an album once?
> 
> Nothing wrong with me, im just a musical snob.


The Strokes are a great band. Their first album is a classic


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Keane are good,workin on a new album atm,the iron sea album is

an all time classic!


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> The Strokes are a great band. Their first album is a classic


An album I own, couple of decent rtacks but the rest never did it for me

Now, The Coral, what an underated band, I have all the coral albums, they make my bollocks tingle


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

mal said:


> Keane are good,workin on a new album atm,the iron sea album is
> 
> an all time classic!


Saw them live supporting Travis many moons ago


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

VeNuM said:


> An album I own, couple of decent rtacks but the rest never did it for me
> 
> Now, The Coral, what an underated band, I have all the coral albums, they make my bollocks tingle


saw them live fwew years abck and they were quality...the 00's wasnt that great for music, mid nineties was the last great time for music, with brit pop, trance and rap


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

VeNuM said:


> An album I own, couple of decent rtacks but the rest never did it for me
> 
> Now, The Coral, what an underated band, I have all the coral albums, they make my bollocks tingle


Agree with the Coral, tend to slip under the radar


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> Agree with the Coral, tend to slip under the radar


I saw the coral in june this year supporting the courteeners they were class


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

VeNuM said:


> All of the above? aside from Greenday who have been around since the very early 90's. Toilet. Kanye west?
> 
> Wiki? Sheryl Crow? perhaps you should look at ALL the individual albums for writting credits
> 
> ...





VeNuM said:


> Could it be, you named Greenday after 'The Killers' and before 'Kanye (YO IM GONNA LET YOU FINISH) West? Mr non selective memory, you have named flashes in the pan, Jay-Z im sure was around since the mid to late ninetys? Let me do some resaerch and have a butchers on wikipedia.... lol I imagine Coldplay will be known for years to come, not got to much against them, repetative boring dad rock.. you know? the sort your dad buys and hes 60... Parachutes was an amazing album though, credit where its due.
> 
> The strokes?! they had an album once?
> 
> Nothing wrong with me, im just a musical snob.


Sorry for not replying earlier. Been busy 

I just spat those names out off the top off my head since you stated:

"Nothing has happened of any significance in the last 10 years in the music industry, except the birth of pop idol, xfactor etc which promoted karaoke style pop stars who in 50 years time..no one will have heard of, todays generation to teens are being brought up with this horrible manufactured shyte, making real music and real talent a thing of the past".

Real music and real talent a thing of the past? Adele not talented? Kings of leon not talented? Not real music? As for flashes in the pan? Seriously? They've been around for years.

As for Sheryl Crow. O.k she may have written the rest of her albums but that means nothing. Getting singed up by a record label is the hardest part in music. Once you've got a record deal and a handfull of fans to spread the word you've pretty much made it. She shagged her way to fame end of. You use crow as a standard bearer but mock me for mentioning lady gaga  Have a read of this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lady_Gaga

That's how you make it in the music biz. After reading that tell me who grafted more for her big break. crow or gaga?

To quote ms gaga:

"I left my entire family, got the cheapest apartment I could find, and ate **** until somebody would listen,"

Oh and your dislike of wiki also speaks volumes. Not "real" enough for you?

I'm sure you are in your late teens and like to boast about your "vinyl collection" to sound cool. :lol: Record player :lol: Do you still use a mangle when you wash your clothes?

If you are in your 50's i'll let you off. If you were around at the time some of the records your creaming yourself over were released i'll be very surprised. I bet your part of the "cool kids gang" in school. All long hair,roll-ups and carrying the NME 

Typical boring music snob. If it doesn't have a guitar it's "pop shi1te".


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Sorry for not replying earlier. Been busy
> 
> I just spat those names out off the top off my head since you stated:
> 
> ...


I think I saw Lady gags name in the middle of the screen, my eyes started hurting and I couldnt read the rest, You need to bow down to my vast musical knoledge Sir. You are argueing with someone who considers Paul Simon to be a better songwriter than Lennon or mcartney, and owns every single beach boys album on vinyl, Is it any wonder I look to the past for better music? sure there is **** music in every decade, there just been alot less good music and a WHOOOOLLE load of **** music in the last then years. Does it matter if you were around?? NO THE MUSIC IS STILL THERE AND WILL BE FOR YEARS TO COME FOR ALL TO ENJOY. Its not your fault you listen to **** music.

P.s I was Pink Floyd twice. You may hail me, I will let you build a shrine in my name and worship it on a daily basis,

If you like ill give you an education into music, seeing as you have never heard any before

'im out' hehe, off to see my mated band play at a gig where real musicians play the tunes THEY wrote.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Now now Gentlemen!!

If there is one thing I cannot abide, its snobbishness about music!!

I like all kinds of music.... I have everything from dance music, to classical, to country and western, to hip hop, to jazz, to indie, to rock, to rap, to blues, and even some VERY cheesy pop.

If you like a song, you like it. Where's the harm?

The very fact that we all like different things is what makes us interesting and unique..... There's not one person on this planet qualified to say that any music is bad, so long as someone, somewhere, likes it.

Music is like art.... your taste in it is subjective and personal. These are some of the reasons that I enjoy the X Factor


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

'music is a rainbow, we may all have a favourite colour, but theres no denying the beauty of seeing a rainbow'

i made that up, im sooooooooo poetic


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Now now Gentlemen!!
> 
> If there is one thing I cannot abide, its snobbishness about music!!
> 
> ...


Phew....can i put Mel and Kim back on.... :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

NGNG - repped (right slack assed rep whore today)


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

VeNuM said:


> I think I saw Lady gags name in the middle of the screen, my eyes started hurting and I couldnt read the rest, You need to bow down to my vast musical knoledge Sir. You are argueing with someone who considers Paul Simon to be a better songwriter than Lennon or mcartney, and owns every single beach boys album on vinyl, Is it any wonder I look to the past for better music? sure there is **** music in every decade, there just been alot less good music and a WHOOOOLLE load of **** music in the last then years. Does it matter if you were around?? NO THE MUSIC IS STILL THERE AND WILL BE FOR YEARS TO COME FOR ALL TO ENJOY. Its not your fault you listen to **** music.
> 
> P.s I was Pink Floyd twice. You may hail me, I will let you build a shrine in my name and worship it on a daily basis,
> 
> ...


cant decide if this post is a wind up or if you seriously are that much of a complete bellend


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Phew....can i put Mel and Kim back on.... :lol:


Was it Kim who sang " dont worry " ?

One of my fave songs that..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> cant decide if this post is a wind up or if you seriously are that much of a complete bellend


Can you expand slightly Ash as your opinion seems clouded and unsure at this point.....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Milky said:


> Was it Kim who sang " dont worry " ?
> 
> One of my fave songs that..


Was aye.... and respectable, showing out, get fresh at the weekend and thats the way it is...... so I'm told.... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Was aye.... and respectable, showing out, get fresh at the weekend and thats the way it is...... so I'm told.... :whistling: :lol:


Really couldnt stand the other songs TBH and is was the fitter one of the 2 ( IMO ) who died young of cancer wasnt it ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Milky said:


> Really couldnt stand the other songs TBH and is was the fitter one of the 2 ( IMO ) who died young of cancer wasnt it ?


For some reason respectable reminds me of 2nd year science..... I have no idea why, but everytime I hear it I picture myself going into my science classroom :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Really couldnt stand the other songs TBH and is was the fitter one of the 2 ( IMO ) who died young of cancer wasnt it ?


the one who died did some saucy photos for a porn mag. Used to fancy her when I was a young lad, my brother got me the magazine. was made up, spent a lot of time erm studying it


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

you might find said pictures if you were to google "mel appleby porn". not that I would encourage such things. ahem


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> you might find said pictures if you were to google "mel appleby porn". not that I would encourage such things. ahem


You do.....

I mean oh really ??


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

X FACTOR IS ON


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> X FACTOR IS ON


Haha missis just said the same thing. Here we go an good hour or so of punishment:cursing:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

wholemeal breda said:


> X FACTOR IS ON


*SHUSH !!!!!!*


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

See my mates part of the introduction now hahaha 

NOT feeling the love for the first two lads with the dyed hair and make up.......


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm trying to explain to my sister about the audition where that chavvy guy started abusing the judges and threw the microphone on the floor and he came back again this year and said he'd 'sorted his issues out' and he flipped again! But I have no computer so can someone link me to the video because my phone youtube is ****!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

What colour are these two ?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Milky said:


> What colour are these two ?


I sat for about 5 minutes watching the screen and trying to answer this...but can't :S


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

synthasize said:


> I sat for about 5 minutes watching the screen and trying to answer this...but can't :S


Not a racist comment on any level BTW..... l really cant make out if its mega tanning or natural skin colour.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Milky said:


> Not a racist comment on any level BTW..... l really cant make out if its mega tanning or natural skin colour.


I think its "Rimmel medium shimmer"..................


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Milky said:


> Not a racist comment on any level BTW..... l really cant make out if its mega tanning or natural skin colour.


Haha I know, i think there's just a LOT of makeup going on


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Whats with the lip gloss? with them two lads


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Missus will not shut up about bloody Gary 

31 and she's just started fancying him!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Like this girl, a lot.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> Like this girl, a lot.


Just not her face when she sings!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

HOLY. ****ING. SHIT.

HOW good was she?????


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wings said:


> Just not her face when she sings!


You know mate l think she's quite attractive TBH.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

samanatha !!! OMG :clap: :clap:

shame she had to say she didnt look like Beyonce, Rhianna etc.....Bloody media !


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tommy10 said:


> samanatha !!! OMG :clap: :clap:
> 
> shame she had to say she didnt look like Beyonce, Rhianna etc.....Bloody media !


Yeah but Kelly Rowlands response to that was spot on :thumbup1:


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> You know mate l think she's quite attractive TBH.


Really? lol


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

She was funny to. Loved the wobbly hand thing.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah but Kelly Rowlands response to that was spot on :thumbup1:


yup...really like it when Kelly faces subjects .....like how she handled last weeks situ.....excellent choice by Simon bringing her on board :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wings said:


> Really? lol


Absolutely......

Not all about looks mate, but yeah definatly.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

I think Gary needs to say exactly how he feels n not hold back lol


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

synthasize said:


> Haha I know, i think there's just a LOT of makeup going on


funny i actually know the lads

philippines


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wings said:


> I think Gary needs to say exactly how he feels n not hold back lol


Now ironically NONE of these do it for me at all.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> Now ironically NONE of these do it for me at all.


na me either tbh, none r attractive


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

DO IT....!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

4 No's right now would be good TV 

Bless her though .


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Rob1184 said:


> 4 No's right now would be good TV
> 
> Bless her though .


LOL....Garys lookin mighty FINE .....  :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> LOL....Garys lookin mighty FINE .....  :lol:


He was looking at you mate......... or me.........or someone in the crowd, hard to say really...


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> LOL....Garys lookin mighty FINE .....  :lol:


Man crush? lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> LOL....Garys lookin mighty FINE .....  :lol:


So the missus keeps telling me Tommy!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Wings said:


> Man crush? lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Rob1184 said:


> So the missus keeps telling me Tommy!


Dude the post was aimed at You :lol: ...wouldn't touch him with yours... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Lascel is fcking awesome........!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Very good this black lad, fairplay to him hope it works out for him.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Yea he was good


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Dude the post was aimed at You :lol: ...wouldn't touch him with yours... :lol:


I guessed it was buddy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Awwwww Kelly needs a hug of the Milkman l reckon.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

I love it when kelly breaks down and cries its so real and emotional gives me goos bumps

Great set of judges this year

But as always i think the winner of it will be a one hit wonder


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Prob the only one so far that made me go "WOW" much better than the girl earlier imho


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

energize17 said:


> I love it when kelly breaks down and cries its so real and emotional gives me goos bumps
> 
> Great set of judges this year
> 
> But as always i think the winner of it will be a one hit wonder


Agree with you on the judges mate.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Can we please discuss Garys mono tone voice...sounds like llyod Grossman through the key hole !


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Said from day one the new judges are awesome! Kelly & Tulisa are sweet with each other - the other female judges have always been trying to get one up.

Cried 3x tonight already and there's still the Xtra Factor to come. I'm an emotional wreck!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Can we please discuss Garys mono tone voice...sounds like llyod Grossman through the key hole !


He is a boring git mate isnt he..... l like how blunt he is sometimes but can you imagine him shagging ? I cant to be honest.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tommy10 said:


> Can we please discuss Garys mono tone voice...sounds like llyod Grossman through the key hole !


lmao..... he has some good comments though


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> He is a boring git mate isnt he..... l like how blunt he is sometimes but can you imagine him shagging ? I cant to be honest.


I cant stop laughing lol:laugh: :lol: .... Every time I see him on x factor that is all I will think hehe


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Said from day one the new judges are awesome! Kelly & Tulisa are sweet with each other - the other female judges have always been trying to get one up.
> 
> Cried 3x tonight already and there's still the Xtra Factor to come. I'm an emotional wreck!!!!


Get a grip girl lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Wings said:


> Get a grip girl lol


Pardon?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Wings said:


> Get a grip girl lol


Whats a grip girl?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Pardon?


lol...ezeeeeeeeeeeeee Tiger :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Whats a grip girl?


Checking Ann Summers website now....hang fire


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Pardon?


Crying over x factor. dont get how people can cry over people singing? Dunno if its coz im a toughy or what just dont get it. Is it because u relate the songs to personal experiences or something?


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Whats a grip girl?


could of said woman but thought that might be more offensive so thought id go with the younger option


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Rob1184 said:


> Checking Ann Summers website now....hang fire


hahahaha ebay mate. Its in the xxx section lol


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

To be fair my dearly beloved and her mate were both welling up.. Its a girl thing.. and some fellas,, :whistling:


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

lukeee said:



> To be fair my dearly beloved and her mate were both welling up.. Its a girl thing.. and some fellas,, :whistling:


must be, my ex used to cry when she sees her friends new born babies n i'm like "u serious???"


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Wings said:


> Crying over x factor. dont get how people can cry over people singing? Dunno if its coz im a toughy or what just dont get it. Is it because u relate the songs to personal experiences or something?


You don't get it so you tell me to get a grip?

Oh, ok then.

I don't get brash, rude, offensive people who can't live and let live.

Get a grip mate


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wings said:


> must be, my ex used to cry when she sees her friends new born babies n i'm like "u serious???"


i must admit i did shed a few last sunday night watching the repeat......maybe the 6gs and 40 ounce of vodka was a factor


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Wings said:


> must be, my ex used to cry when she sees her friends new born babies n i'm like "u serious???"


Man if you dont get them doing that you need to spend more time with women.. You did say ex right?? :tongue:


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You don't get it so you tell me to get a grip?
> 
> Oh, ok then.
> 
> ...


But am I brash, rude, offensive??

coz if i am please do say so n i'll remove my comments and also my self from this forrum.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Man if you dont get them doing that you need to spend more time with women.. You did say ex right?? :tongue:


lol yes mate a ex, dirty lil ho bag cheated on me hahahaha. sket


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You don't get it so you tell me to get a grip?
> 
> Oh, ok then.
> 
> ...


Grip mate? Is that by black and decker? :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wings said:


> But am I brash, rude, offensive??
> 
> coz if i am please do say so n i'll remove my comments and also my self from this forrum.


oi ! ur goin nowhere.....time for a tea break me thinks.....


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Said from day one the new judges are awesome! Kelly & Tulisa are sweet with each other - the other female judges have always been trying to get one up.
> 
> Cried 3x tonight already and there's still the Xtra Factor to come. I'm an emotional wreck!!!!


Totally agree about the judges - a refreshing change and they are both fantastic additions to the show - Cheryl who :lol:

I also get you about the emotion too but as a 275lb hard as nails bodybuilder I couldn't possibly admit to shedding a tear or two


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

enjoyed that guy at the end,those two mincers were funny as well,and tulisa's

totally gorge!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Totally agree about the judges - a refreshing change and they are both fantastic additions to the show - Cheryl who :lol:
> 
> I also get you about the emotion too but as a 275lb hard as nails bodybuilder I couldn't possibly admit to shedding a tear or two


Flirt :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

HOW good is Ron Davis on Xtra Factor..... LOVE HIM!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

lukeee said:


> Flirt :bounce:


Who me?  :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> enjoyed that guy at the end,those two mincers were funny as well,and tulisa's
> 
> totally gorge!


Ur sooo in live with her ! Lolll


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> HOW good is Ron Davis on Xtra Factor..... LOVE HIM!


Who ? Think I missed him ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tommy10 said:


> Who ? Think I missed him ?


Black guy, soul voice.... awesome


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Black guy, soul voice.... awesome


Yup ... Awesome pitch...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

heres my favourite so far....Janet Devlin


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> heres my favourite so far....Janet Devlin


Ah shes just lovely aint she eh!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

lukeee said:


> Ah shes just lovely aint she eh!


yup.....her natural voice tone, her wee face face she sings


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

It's on !!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Anyone watching this dickhead flexing the biceps going on about going to gym 4 days a week to maintain muscle mass..... what muscle mass exactly? Am having a wee cringe to masel' here......


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Anyone watching this dickhead flexing the biceps going on about going to gym 4 days a week to maintain muscle mass..... what muscle mass exactly? Am having a wee cringe to masel' here......


Lol, yep! And his singing.... Well, shouting random words, it's funny though 

And now he's doing shaggy!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I actually want to hurt him BADLY !


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

That guys a [email protected]@@kin legend!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

" I CANT GET NO....... SAT IS FACTION "

TOP TUNE RIGHT THERE !!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

This must be the "shockers" episode where they're all dreadful :lol:


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Is this repeated on a Sunday night? I must have a go at watching it


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Squaddie on XFACTOR, good lad!!!!!


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

He wasn't great. Yeah all cool being a squaddie and all but it doesn't mean his singing is any better.

Hell, my brother is a squaddie and he sounds like he's been gargling gravel.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Here comes the last of the episode tear jerker!


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Desperadodan said:


> He wasn't great. Yeah all cool being a squaddie and all but it doesn't mean his singing is any better.
> 
> Hell, my brother is a squaddie and he sounds like he's been gargling gravel.


Na just good to see squaddies on here really. Didnt think he was amazing but hes a dam site better than some of the other retards they've put through


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Fit and got a great voice that girl


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

WOW @ Amelia!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Emma Wright is a little minx, great voice and pub singer, and young....ticking all the boxes


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The teacher was pretty good.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Didnt have to wear school uniform though bit much


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah the teacher sang a good song, had a humble presence, good voice, no stupid sob story to me in all the years of x factor that has to be one of my fav auditions I hope he goes far. The meatloaf guy and the woman who sang Kate bushe's wuthering heights were just sumink else they must be wired to a creme egg , I mean have they heard or seen themselves .... clearly not lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

She looks older than 31 but l still would..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Is her mum dead ?


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

She looks great!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Milky said:


> She looks older than 31 but l still would..


She can't be 31! Gotta be 41 at least.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Get me a gun !!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

These pair are going to be sh1t!!! I would give them a shoe-ing!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Milky said:


> Get me a gun !!


I have a spud gun...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ultfcukingnerve

Ain't too ****e are they... Pleasently surprised


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Her mum isn't dead just a bit nuts, bipolar


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

wholemeal breda said:


> Ultfcukingnerve
> 
> Ain't too ****e are they... Pleasently surprised


Yeah bit of a shock that wasnt it ..


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

H10dst said:


> These pair are going to be sh1t!!! I would give them a shoe-ing!!!


Well I stand corrected!! They weren't too bad?? Annoying as fcuk though, don't even think I could bring myself to bang em!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

brace girl had a strong voice.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

TBH i like watching the xfactor, its funny as fcuk at times and you have to admit there are some good we singers on it, some headers as well thou,lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

H10dst said:


> Well I stand corrected!! They weren't too bad?? Annoying as fcuk though, don't even think I could bring myself to bang em!!


I am with you totally there mate.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> Her mum isn't dead just a bit nuts, bipolar


She did a program about it and her mum on BBC Three.

It's on iplayer, bless her.

She's got a good heart Tulisa


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Definitely would bang Kelly Rowland though, maybe Tulisa too if she asked nicely!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

H10dst said:


> Definitely would bang Kelly Rowland though, maybe Tulisa too if she asked nicely!!


You know Kellys surname is Milky dont you !!

Show some respect to my wife !


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> You know Kellys surname is Milky dont you !!
> 
> Show some respect to my wife !


Kelly Milky?!?! Pfft no wonder she kept that quite!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Are his jeans painted on!?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Rob1184 said:


> Are his jeans painted on!?


Bet he is a demon on leg press!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

His legs are wider than mine !!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> His legs are wider than mine !!


I doubt both his legs together are as wide as one of yours!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> His legs are wider than mine !!


Wider than your what?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Milky said:


> His legs are wider than mine !!


Milky! Your fingers are wider than his legs


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> Wider than your what?


Forearm...


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Just thought of something, Caroline Flack off xtra factor or Kelly (Milky) Rowland??? Think I fancy Caroline that little bit more.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

H10dst said:


> Just thought of something, Caroline Flack off xtra factor or Kelly (Milky) Rowland??? Think I fancy Caroline that little bit more.


Kelly


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

H10dst said:


> Just thought of something, Caroline Flack off xtra factor or Kelly (Milky) Rowland??? Think I fancy Caroline that little bit more.


can you post a pic in case l need to divorce Kelly for l dont know maybe spending to much time on tour maybe.... l will make it her fault some how.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Mmmmm


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

H10dst said:


>


" Kelly its over..... its not me its you, sod off back to America and cry on fat ar*es shoulder"


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Mmmmm


Hot Hot Hot Hot Hot


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> " Kelly its over..... its not me its you, sod off back to America and cry on fat ar*es shoulder"


Haha!! They are both hot!! But Caroline just has the edge, I might audition for xfactor then pull Caroline and ask if she minds Kelly joining in?

Then smash the granny out of both of them!! Simple as peas


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lol at the mother of 4 kids ... How old are you ? ... I'm 31.... Yea sure u are luv


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Olly Murrs is banging the Caroline I have heard. Cannot blame the guy.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

I thought Joe Swash was on it?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

H10dst said:


> Well I stand corrected!! They weren't too bad?? Annoying as fcuk though, don't even think I could bring myself to bang em!!





H10dst said:


> Definitely would bang Kelly Rowland though, maybe Tulisa too if she asked nicely!!





H10dst said:


> Just thought of something, Caroline Flack off xtra factor or Kelly (Milky) Rowland??? Think I fancy Caroline that little bit more.





H10dst said:


> Haha!! They are both hot!! But Caroline just has the edge, I might audition for xfactor then pull Caroline and ask if she minds Kelly joining in?
> 
> Then smash the granny out of both of them!! Simple as peas


Ok, I'm just gonna come right out and say this.....

Get over yourself mate. Nobody cares.

Keep this shit to the male animal.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

recorded last nights so i will get myself parked up tonight for a x factor night!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ok, I'm just gonna come right out and say this.....
> 
> Get over yourself mate. Nobody cares.
> 
> Keep this shit to the male animal.


I am sorry did't mean to offend or ruin the thread, I will keep quite now.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Lol at the mother of 4 kids ... How old are you ? ... I'm 31.... Yea sure u are luv


Exactly what we said! I'm 32 and she definitely looks older than me.


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

i was watching this last night, not really watched it befor not my kind of music but thought it would be funny watching people bomb on stage but it just to cringe worthy imbarasing i can hardly look:lol:

its actually a releif when someone is good lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

yummymummy79 said:


> Exactly what we said! I'm 32 and she definitely looks older than me.


She'll get rumbled!!

My missus is 30, next to her who is "31" she looks 16 

Anywho, it's on now


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I feel sick watching these 2 kiss.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> I feel sick watching these 2 kiss.


I nearly spewed, my missus said thats what people do when there in love???????


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> I feel sick watching these 2 kiss.


She's good!!!

Why's she wearing his trainers.... She looks like a clown


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pregnant 52 yr old !!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

He looks like a thunderbird, parker I think


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

kwokodile wock !!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> Pregnant 52 yr old !!


Lol, the wife just said exactly the same!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wasnt that sweet.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

Kitty was "electric"


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

If l want the wife to cry l just say " Jade Richards" and she's off !!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Kitty thinks she is GAGA


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Kitty thinks she is GAGA


she had jelognite - upgrade from cellulite lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

GOLDIE CHUNG :clap: :bounce:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> GOLDIE CHUNG :clap: :bounce:


I could actually kick her in the tw*t TBH..


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

SHES MAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Frankie Cocozza, what the ****? How is it women are, generally, complaining about ****ers who play them yet as soon as he admits this fact to half the nation he is getting all the attention?

Oh yeah, and he cannot sing for toffee. Yeah it sounds good to some people but he generally just putting rasping type thing but it has no depth!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> I could actually kick her in the tw*t TBH..


Think she would let you do it, what a lunatic !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob1184 said:


> Think she would let you do it, what a lunatic !


You know there was a chinese fella stood at the bar the other night

I said to him " are you a kung fu expert or into ju jitsu or karate or something ? "

He said " WHY because l am chinese you racist pig "

I said " no coz your drinking my drink and your about to get a beating " !!


----------



## denholm blue (Oct 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Can't believe you're the only one admitting to it mate..... I GUARANTEE there are LOADS off here glued to it but don't admit to it


I think its good fun,love Goldie the mad Chinese bird reminds me a bit of you Zara lovely but a bit mad!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

denholm blue said:


> I think its good fun,love Goldie the mad Chinese bird reminds me a bit of you Zara lovely but a bit mad!!!!!!!!!!!lol


Err.... I THINK thats a compliment!!!  :lol:

That new boy band they put together (Nu Vibe or summat.... shit name tbh) are actually quite decent for what they are....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> GOLDIE CHUNG :clap: :bounce:


she's a manky old cow - if i was Gary Barlow - I'd let her play with my willy all night lo;


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Really not convinced about the middle aged Essex boy... Terry.....


----------



## denholm blue (Oct 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Err.... I THINK thats a compliment!!!  :lol:
> 
> That new boy band they put together (Nu Vibe or summat.... shit name tbh) are actually quite decent for what they are....


100% complement Zara


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Really not convinced about the middle aged Essex boy... Terry.....


He let slip on day break...... He ain't through.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

The 'groups' are terrible. Yeah good job on a two part harmony, it must be so difficult seeming there are 5 of you...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Janets my favourite so far in the competition....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Remember Diane Vickers ? Very similar this one IMO...


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Janets my favourite so far in the competition....


Agreed!

Effortless.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> Remember Diane Vickers ? Very similar this one IMO...


yea theres an element of her but Janets precious, the tones and pitches that naturally come out of her are amazing



Rob1184 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Effortless.


Tingles


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I cannat BELEIVE they put that Goldie through!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2041475/X-Factor-2011-Goldie-Cheung-quits-making-fun-using-joke-act.html


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Rob1184 said:


> He let slip on day break...... He ain't through.


He's through to judges houses so must get booted out after that then....


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

Milky said:


> If l want the wife to cry l just say " Jade Richards" and she's off !!


take it shes a fan? its mental that so many people love her as she just lives at the end of my street


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

shame about that young black guy? the one who had his mother on stage....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jamieGSi said:


> take it shes a fan? its mental that so many people love her as she just lives at the end of my street


Mate she didnt even see her original audition but she saw Kelly and Louey bawling about her and she was off !!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> He's through to judges houses so must get booted out after that then....


Guessing so. Put some right sh1t through!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> yea theres an element of her but Janets precious, the tones and pitches that naturally come out of her ar.se is amazing


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


>


cream pie anyone? :rolleye:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Tommy10 said:


> shame about that young black guy? the one who had his mother on stage....


I couldn't believe he didn't get through, that slimy [email protected] Cortezi got through, his voice is [email protected], he's going to be one of those who will p!ss everything up the wall like JLS are doing.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Really not convinced about the middle aged Essex boy... Terry.....


I think he'll come good TBH, he's got to lose the annoying moving and twitching when he's singing. They'll be aiming him at the 50 plus females who watch X Factor.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Nidge said:


> I think he'll come good TBH, he's got to lose the annoying moving and twitching when he's singing. They'll be aiming him at the 50 plus females who watch X Factor.


Aye he does that.... there's something about him makes me think of Arthur Daley/Del Boy though.... like I should be laughing at him instead?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Well...... god love the press. Goldie walked out and the middle aged essex boy aint through lol.....


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

***MOD EDIT*** read the stickies before posting again

sorry, i'm a teenager


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Dan1234 said:


> i'd bang kelly, tulisa, northern irish one and a handful of others
> 
> sorry, i'm a teenager


Shame they'd get a little bit of sick in their mouths at the sight of you then eh....?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

That burd with the gold turban is good for a laugh,who's incharge of her

wardrobe ffs her gran!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Shame they'd get a little bit of sick in their mouths at the sight of you then eh....?


Thanks for the neg rep Dan1234, I've not had one of them for a while :thumb:

However, nobody gives a shit, or wants to hear, who you'd "bang" etc.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tulisa would get..........

....,,,,,,, A nice firm handshake and a 'how do, my dear'



My money's on the young blonde girl, I like that lad group aswell, they haven't show enough of them imo


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ooooh and tha fat bird with the dark hair


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Tulisa would get..........
> 
> ....,,,,,,, A nice firm handshake and a 'how do, my dear'
> 
> ...


LMAO!

Tulisa looked really different last week - not sure what she's done different though? She's a stunning girl to be fair and I love her attitude.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Tulisa looked really different last week - not sure what she's done different though? She's a stunning girl to be fair and I love her attitude.


She does look different, more tanned or something. She is right up my street to be fair. But im a bit of a Chav if I'm honest, that's probably why.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> She does look different, more tanned or something. She is right up my street to be fair. But im a bit of a Chav if I'm honest, that's probably why.


haha!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

what a pair of amteurs Tulisa and Jesse J look trying to judge the groups- KRIIINGE :gun_bandana:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

why is every silly little boy on this "Naughty" or "They were in a dark place"

silly little boys lol

you cry when you cant sing right - you were NEVER naughty , sharkey, wide or anything other than a fanny


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

^^Hahaha!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> what a pair of amteurs Tulisa and Jesse J look trying to judge the groups- KRIIINGE :gun_bandana:


Agreed. Especially Tulisa.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jade does have an amazing voice...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jennifer hudson's t1ts are making me do animal noises - like a kind of whimpering growl.........my groin feels tight and tickly too????

should i be worried?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> jennifer hudson's t1ts are making me do animal noises - like a kind of whimpering growl.........my groin feels tight and tickly too????
> 
> should i be worried?


NO you should be put down like a rabied dog...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> NO you should be put down like a rabied dog...


actual PMSL milky lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I know one thing watching these shows had made me realise l know jack sh*t about fashion !

Mind you l dont think half of these do either, or am l just old ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> jennifer hudson's t1ts are making me do animal noises - like a kind of whimpering growl.........my groin feels tight and tickly too????
> 
> should i be worried?


Be careful, last time someone got a bit horny in the x factor thread-there was almost banning


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Has anyone noticed that Iris by The Goo Goo dolls is now number 2 in the charst having been on this last week..


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> I know one thing watching these shows had made me realise l know jack sh*t about fashion !
> 
> Mind you l dont think half of these do either, or am l just old ?


im sitting in ancient Lonsdale short with my hand on my bare scrotum.....so i'm sure i can cut it on any cake walk (they are cake walks eh?)


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Ahhh Zara Leoni! How are you love?

X Factor - I have to watch it, I have a wife. I'm sat here now and it's on but I'm on the iPad with headphones in listening to the chi is new album, yes, it's very good!

What frigging annoys me so much is the tears, if you show up to a job interview an cry because it means "so much" I'm going to frog march you out the building. For being a sh!thouse.

That annoys me, but it is good when someone awesome comes on.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

This Caroline lady is very attractive..


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i reckon walsh has the smallest penis on telly


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Maybe if you change positions it will feel bigger.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

some of them solo girls voice's are amazin,think the winners right there.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

definitely see this girls winning it

im seriously thinking about whacking a big bet on them to win

11/10 odds that any of kelly rowlands girls win

very tempting

only downside is the money will be tied up for 3 months


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Massevil said:


> definitely see this girls winning it
> 
> im seriously thinking about whacking a big bet on them to win
> 
> ...


Na the guys for me personally. The black hair dresser is my fav! Groups are good thou this year


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Uriel said:


> jennifer hudson's t1ts are making me do animal noises - like a kind of whimpering growl.........my groin feels tight and tickly too????
> 
> should i be worried?


Place one hand on groin and one hand on the armchair then go like fcuk.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Milky said:


> Has anyone noticed that Iris by The Goo Goo dolls is now number 2 in the charst having been on this last week..


Aye.... always happens with X-Factor lol



Glassback said:


> Ahhh Zara Leoni! How are you love?
> 
> X Factor - I have to watch it, I have a wife. I'm sat here now and it's on but I'm on the iPad with headphones in listening to the chi is new album, yes, it's very good!
> 
> ...


Good ta..... I've been making the new boy watch it with me (and warning him in advance that I may cry  )

He's actually starting to know who the ppl are now and getting into it


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye.... always happens with X-Factor lol
> 
> Good ta..... I've been making the new boy watch it with me (and warning him in advance that I may cry  )
> 
> He's actually starting to know who the ppl are now and getting into it


That's exactly what's happened to me. :laugh:

It must be some manner of conspiracy ...........


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

neurospike7 said:


> That's exactly what's happened to me. :laugh:
> 
> It must be some manner of conspiracy ...........


what you watch it with your new fella too?

xx (owed u)


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Uriel said:


> what you watch it with your new fella too?
> 
> xx (owed u)


Very good. Genuinely impresses. I knew you had it in you - great comeback! :lol: :lol::laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

neurospike7 said:


> That's exactly what's happened to me. :laugh:
> 
> It must be some manner of conspiracy ...........


I don't believe its any coincidence that x-factor starts at the beginning of "boyfriend season"


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

And what, pray tell, is "boyfriend season" and why haven't I heard of it?

Part of the grand conspiracy?


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

im convinced the girls have got this one in the bag .........


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

im 2 busy staring at kelly rowland lol


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

i agree that kelly roland looked very tasty last night ,


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

Louis ....... Part time crack head?!

Had to throw his wildcard in didn't he!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

What a load of sh*te putting Wendy Chueng thro or what ever she's called, oh and the pub singer needs the boot as well..


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> What a load of sh*te putting Wendy Chueng thro or what ever she's called, oh and the pub singer needs the boot as well..


Well ting tong has walked already ( so the papers say) So maybe someone else will get a crack at it 

Everything's a stunt with this Cvnt!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

neurospike7 said:


> And what, pray tell, is "boyfriend season" and why haven't I heard of it?
> 
> Part of the grand conspiracy?


Autumn/Winter. Basically summer ends, the nights get longer and colder... everyone starts looking for a boyfriend to cosy up with on the winters nights 




R0B said:


> Louis ....... Part time crack head?!
> 
> Had to throw his wildcard in didn't he!!


Always him..... Wagner, Jedward..... now that bloody chinese woman and the gay bloke.... and he send the dark haired woman home wtf??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Glad Sammi is back.

I actually quite fancy her .


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> Glad Sammi is back.
> 
> I actually quite fancy her .


Yeah something about her isn't there, not fake like most of the t1ts on there.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tell you what tho l am pig fu*king sick of all the tears !

Fu*k me there worse than us lot on PCT !!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Milky said:


> Glad Sammi is back.
> 
> I actually quite fancy her .


Not only that but she is the best voice out the lot.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> Tell you what tho l am pig fu*king sick of all the tears !
> 
> Fu*k me there worse than us lot on PCT !!


I reckon they cry cos they've forgot to put there bins out at home 

Or maybe because they will be back on civvy street Monday !


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Is it just me or is this show a pure pantomime all this crying and stuff ,MAN UP TO F**K.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

the Scottish burd didnt cry,so didnt go thru! she had the best voice i thought?

Maybe my hearings on the blink lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

mal said:


> the Scottish burd didnt cry,so didnt go thru! she had the best voice i thought?
> 
> Maybe my hearings on the blink lol.


I thought she was pretty average tbh.

Did anyone spot Fazers little freudian slip on the Xtra Factor?

Olly & Caroline are interviewing Tulisa (who is widely know to be in a long term relationship with her bandmate Fazer but they refuse to discuss it publicly) and they brought out Fazer who has been staying with her in Mykonos for "moral support" :whistling: and as he came over, hugged Caroline, shook Ollys hand, hugged Tulisa and went "There she is - my other half...... ERRR.... Of the band!"


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm glad the Scottish bird didn't get through did you see the state of her with all the tattoos? Was it me or did she look awful?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Nidge said:


> I'm glad the Scottish bird didn't get through did you see the state of her with all the tattoos? Was it me or did she look awful?


She was a disgrace.... total state!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> She was a disgrace.... total state!


You don't know how relieved I am, I was expecting one of your thumpings for slagging her off:surrender: :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Nidge said:


> You don't know how relieved I am, I was expecting one of your thumpings for slagging her off:surrender: :thumb:


Awww mate...... seriously? She wore an addidas trackie top over her frock on her first audition! :blink:

Plus I thought her voice was distinctly average tbh. Then other things that are down to personal taste that I dont like.... the earlobe stretching, tattooed forearms and shins etc... eurgh!

Anyone noticed 3 out of Gary's 4 are scousers? lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Nidge said:


> I'm glad the Scottish bird didn't get through *did you see the state of her with all the tattoos*? Was it me or did she look awful?


I guess you wont be rimming frankie then ,with tat's all over his ass:lol:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

IronDan said:


> Clear that Frankie (mini Robbie Williams) is set to win it IMO..
> 
> Blonde hair girl (Amelia?) is pretty good tho lol


He's below avearage IMO, he'll crack on the live shows and will be out within 5 weeks.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

mal said:


> I guess you wont be rimming frankie then ,with tat's all over his ass:lol:


Nah I hope the little weasel gets booted out mate, they've left much better singers at home.


----------



## Focus (Nov 1, 2009)

wonder what this big twist is going to be then?? :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

That Kitty does ma heid right in.....


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Awww mate...... seriously? She wore an addidas trackie top over her frock on her first audition! :blink:
> 
> Plus I thought her voice was distinctly average tbh. Then other things that are down to personal taste that I dont like.... the earlobe stretching, tattooed forearms and shins etc... eurgh!
> 
> Anyone noticed 3 out of Gary's 4 are scousers? lol


When I saw the forearms I thought "WTF", she looked a disgrace and I think that was the main factor why she didn't get through, she looked like she'd been dragged over there by the scruff of her neck.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> That Kitty does ma heid right in.....


Is that the girl who jumped in the pool? she'a a bit mentol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

mal said:


> Is that the girl who jumped in the pool? she'a a bit mentol.


Aye.... she wont last.....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye.... she wont last.....


lol,she's another katie weezle pml,i like her neon dresses tho!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kitty's a reet twit!! Everytime she gets ppl on side, she does something tw4tty to ruin it.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Tulisa would get smashed.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Fat said:


> Tulisa would get smashed.


Fail.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Fail.


Epic fail.

If only he knew .............


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

That Scottish bird, is gonna be the first woman to play for the men's Scottish rugby team.

They need or the help they can get.

Perhaps the Scottish team picked her up on the way back from New Zealand save her the air fare. Poor sod ain't got two pennies to rub together.

Louis Walsh makes a mockery of the show, sending home people that can sing to benefit the freaks of the show. Dont think anyone in the overs category could actually win, but reckon Louis will make them look ridiculous on live shows then make money by signing them I.e jedward.

Reckon it's between Lilly and that lad who wants his comfort guitar back.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> *That Scottish bird, is gonna be the first woman to play for the men's Scottish rugby team.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Oh look, congratulations, you found another opportunity to berate scottish people and scottish rugby.

How many hours did you spend trawling through threads to find that then? 

I wish I had so little of a life that I had time to do..... actually who the hell am I kidding? No I don't!! :lol:

Anyway I'll be back in 2 minutes.... I'm just away to get you some salt for that MASSIVE chip on your shoulder


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

I did notice he'd strayed in here from the rugby thread! :lol: :lol::laugh:


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh look, congratulations, you found another opportunity to berate scottish people and scottish rugby.
> 
> How many hours did you spend trawling through threads to find that then?
> 
> ...


Not long really coz I posted right back on page 1 of the thread.

Oh sorry do I need Zara's permission to post in here.

I see you need to watch it every Saturday night giving play by play posts about what's going on, sat there with your microwave meal for 1 curled up next to the dog for company. And making conversation with people over the net instead of a real person sat next to you.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> Not long really coz I posted right back on page 1 of the thread.
> 
> Oh sorry do I need Zara's permission to post in here.
> 
> I see you need to watch it every Saturday night giving play by play posts about what's going on, sat there with your microwave meal for 1 curled up next to the dog for company. And making conversation with people over the net instead of a real person sat next to you.


Well you're right about watching it every saturday... and sunday actually AND I watch xtra factor too :thumb:

I watch it with the BF though... 

Thanks for remembering that I have a dog though, as usual, you are paying great attention to all my posts :thumb: :lol:


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

s&ccoach said:


> Not long really coz I posted right back on page 1 of the thread.
> 
> Oh sorry do I need Zara's permission to post in here.
> 
> I see you need to watch it every Saturday night giving play by play posts about what's going on, sat there with your microwave meal for 1 curled up next to the dog for company. And making conversation with people over the net instead of a real person sat next to you.


Wow, that's quite a lot of anger to direct at a total stranger. :confused1:

Are you a little man by any chance?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Very little, I've just come back from new Zealand mike tindall and his mates were throwing me around a pub, while he had his Tongue down some sheilas neck.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL, this thread always raises some controversy


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

neurospike7 said:


> Epic fail.
> 
> If only he knew .............


This made me laugh!

Tell you what though, I'd smash..... Louis face in


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

It's on!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

R0B said:


> It's on!


Like donkey kong mate !

More fu*king tears !!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

yep, expecting nakedness on a grand scale  especially with the youngsters..

oops sounded like kevin webster then 

please note that joke was only intended on the actor that plays kevin webster, i'm, in fact, not a pedo,


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Strange song choice but liked it....great voice on her!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My god she didnt lok 16 !

Scary..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

He's like a 45 yr old male Lady Gaga !


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> He's like a 45 yr old male Lady Gaga !


Good song choice for him ... "do u believe in sex up the bu*"

Thats my twist on the song for johnny


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> My god she didnt lok 16 !
> 
> Scary..


Yeah, i know what u mean, lol!



Milky said:


> He's like a 45 yr old male Lady Gaga !


Is it xmas already? Cuz im pretty sure theres been some MINCE pies on tv :lol: to be fair though, he's entertaining


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> Yeah, i know what u mean, lol!
> 
> Is it xmas already? Cuz im pretty sure theres been some MINCE pies on tv :lol: to be fair though, he's entertaining


I cant stand the thought of the whole " casting couch " scenario mate and the thought some dirty old bastard will take advantage of the poor kid.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Well so far, they've all actually been good.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Well so far, they've all actually been good.


She's good.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like Whitney off Eastenders...


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> Looks like Whitney off Eastenders...


The missus said that!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

R0B said:


> The missus said that!


So did mine funny enough..

Sh*t this, some songs should be left alone, this is one IMO.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Yep, that was pi55 poor. Too much like a karaoke that song!

He's gone.


----------



## Focus (Nov 1, 2009)

frankie looks the part but his voice is shocking

bit like having a ferrari 911 shell with a lada riva 2000 engine - just aint happening son


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> So did mine funny enough..
> 
> Sh*t this, some songs should be left alone, this is one IMO.


there were bound to be a few bad eggs in the bunch :sad:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

These 2 want kicking in the minge with a size 10 rigger boot !


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

paul81 said:


> there were bound to be a few bad eggs in the bunch :sad:


Yep, Johnny !


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> These 2 want kicking in the minge with a size 10 rigger boot !


Dark haired one has joker makeup


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

WTF was going on with her lips ?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

This guy isnt good either.... going downhill now


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Slight tangent but that Muller rice advert was BRILLIANT !


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> WTF was going on with her lips ?


Lol, my missus reckons she was handing out brown jumpers in the back off that car


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Why did he show his abs?


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

Whats worse is, you here, on a forum talking about x factor, get a grip.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> Why did he show his abs?


Because he has them !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wildebeest said:


> Whats worse is, you here, on a forum talking about x factor, get a grip.


Thanks for your input as invaluable as it was..


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Wildebeest said:


> Whats worse is, you here, on a forum talking about x factor, get a grip.


What do you expect in a thread called x factor?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> What do you expect in a thread called x factor?


maybe he would prefer we chat about his testicles being sore ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

They were good TBF..


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> They were good TBF..


to be fair, they surprised me and did very well. could be due for good things


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

This lad has shed a fair few pounds by the look of it, fair play to him..


----------



## Focus (Nov 1, 2009)

craig is gonna win it this year, may have to stick a bet on him i reckon


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

he sounded very good, gave it some umph, fair play to him


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> This lad has shed a fair few pounds by the look of it, fair play to him..


Apparently he loss a stone in a week.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2045344/X-Factor-diet-Former-fatty-judge-Gary-Barlows-carb-tips.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Fat said:


> Apparently he loss a stone in a week.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2045344/X-Factor-diet-Former-fatty-judge-Gary-Barlows-carb-tips.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


yeah i read that as well. i wouldnt be surprised, Barlows lost a fair bit in his time! think he's got a good mentor in him


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

mmmmm kitty, she's feisty.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

THIS song should DEFINATLY be left alone !!

NO ONE should cover this !!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> THIS song should DEFINATLY be left alone !!
> 
> NO ONE should cover this !!


she started off dodgy, but for me, she got alot better when it got loud

now i've grown up with queen (thanks dad) and personally love that song cuz i love highlander, so for me, she did okay


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I really like this Irish lass's voice Kelly has the toughest group by far


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Breda said:


> I really like this Irish lass's voice Kelly has the toughest group by far


seconded


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How the hell are they going to vote off one of there own ??


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> How the hell are they going to vote off one of there own ??


tis very harsh, but makes good tv!


----------



## Natural-Chris (Oct 6, 2011)

its all the same no matter who wins you wont hear from them.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Focus said:


> frankie looks the part but his voice is shocking
> 
> bit like having a ferrari 911 shell with a lada riva 2000 engine - just aint happening son


He's vvank IMO and won't get by the 3rd week.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nidge said:


> He's vvank IMO and won't get by the 3rd week.


Yup it's all image with him... But his voice let's him down


----------



## Focus (Nov 1, 2009)

think gary has a 2pm soft spot for frankie boy, talent-less factor


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I wish everyone would get a bloody haircut !

Louis is a tool putting tin foil man thro IMO..


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Louis Walsh is a divvy.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Can't believe Amelia is gone :sad:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Can't believe Amelia is gone :sad:


Me neither ... She was great !


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

i no bizzare, she looked better before they farted about with her, she was my fav from the start


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

imagine having your hair died pink etc, and then get booted off....double whammy!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Milky said:


> I wish everyone would get a bloody haircut !
> 
> Louis is a tool putting tin foil man thro IMO..


I missed it last night so I caught up with it on Daybreak this morning, all I can say is WTF have they put through? Louis wants d1cking with a yard of slack for putting that idiot through.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Can't believe Amelia is gone :sad:


I agree she had that rusty sound to her voice which I like on a woman, also IMO the wrong boy went, that kid with the guitar would have come good in a few weeks but Barlow decided to go with the scruffy one who can't sing.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Tommy10 said:


> Me neither ... She was great !


She was one of the few good ones who got through.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Have to agree Ameila shouldn't of gone she has been consistent throughout and for 16 Is pretty hot.

That Sophie or plain Jane is either very down to earth or has no personality. Can't even remember her at auditions think she'll look out of place week after week.

Problem with the Boys is Gary made that lad do a Beatles song hardly an impact song that's gonna wow the crowd yeah he did a good version of it but was never going to stand out vs the other boys song choices. Seems like Gary hung him out to dry.

As for the groups they all suck, they are all manufactured to be something their not. Copies of JLS, and the girl group looks like an remade n dubz and they look so uncomfortable with the image.

Think Janet or Craig will win!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Another twist - the four that were voted out come back and be in simons category and go on to win!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Another twist - the four that were voted out come back and be in simons category and go on to win!


Said to the mrs that when judges decide not to put people through at judges houses, they shud be available to be drafted to another judge if they want them.

Let's face it a boy band won't win with JLS and one direction out there, so Tulusa could get rid of them and get Ameilia and someone else instead. That's how i'd do it.

Perhaps the judges shouldn't be assigned to one demographic they shud have mixed, coz they end up cutting male and females with more talent than any one the groups of overs. In my opinion if your in a minority group like overs and groups and good enough you'll still get through just be less of them instead of filling the show with circus acts.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> Said to the mrs that when judges decide not to put people through at judges houses, they shud be available to be drafted to another judge if they want them.
> 
> Let's face it a boy band won't win with JLS and one direction out there, so Tulusa could get rid of them and get Ameilia and someone else instead. That's how i'd do it.
> 
> Perhaps the judges shouldn't be assigned to one demographic they shud have mixed, coz they end up cutting male and females with more talent than any one the groups of overs. In my opinion if your in a minority group like overs and groups and good enough you'll still get through just be less of them instead of filling the show with circus acts.


what u mean circus act?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Another twist - the four that were voted out come back and be in simons category and go on to win!


I was debating this with a guy in the gym today,they drive round there houses

tell them there might be a chance if they come back as a group,as long as they

cry a bit for the camers's etc,etc,etc,they could be called The risky of all risk's.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> what u mean circus act?
> 
> View attachment 64637


Exactly!

And bloody two shoes, and that all girl group that's trying a bit too hard to be hip hop. Have you seen the one who always wears baggy trousers something about her makes me laugh could be her round face and beach ball body.

Louis wanted that chinese woman in instead of sammy. Lol.

To be fair although he's a **** gary's comments are spot on, jonjo stood out like sore thumb, jonny = circus act. Shame he ruined that scouse kids chance giving him the Beatles.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> Exactly!
> 
> And bloody two shoes, and that all girl group that's trying a bit too hard to be hip hop. Have you seen the one who always wears baggy trousers something about her makes me laugh could be her round face and beach ball body.
> 
> ...


the scouse kid has got a v decent voice, could of gone a lot further than some of them. Better singer than the tattoo bum kid, but they know that he will be loved by young girls


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> the scouse kid has got a v decent voice, could of gone a lot further than some of them. Better singer than the tattoo bum kid, but they know that he will be loved by young girls


Yeah that's what I mean, it's a lot easier to get further if your over 25 or a group a lot less talent in those sections, but they'll never win so why put 4 of each through just to make up the numbers when there is a lot more young talented individuals that didn't make it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

Russell Brand to go!


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

fair enough result tonight I think!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am finding that Sophia girl VERY attractive for some reason...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> I am finding that Sophia girl VERY attractive for some reason...


cuz shes a man


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

All I wanna say is Frankie is ****, needs a hair cut, has nits and should of gone tonight!! he cant even sing wtf is he doing on this show and also that gay bloke johnny or what ever his name is!!!


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am finding that Sophia girl VERY attractive for some reason...


she looks like a fortune teller at a circus mate lol!!! All she needs is a set of gold hoops in her ears


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> cuz shes a man


Kidding mate, see her in black at the begining of the show..... man alive !


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

Wings said:


> All I wanna say is Frankie is ****, needs a hair cut, has nits and should of gone tonight!! he cant even sing wtf is he doing on this show and also that gay bloke johnny or what ever his name is!!!


well I"m glad you got that off your chest, do you feel better now? :lol:


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am finding that Sophia girl VERY attractive for some reason...


ya mate she"s got this eastern European look about her! its very sexy & she is naturally attractive................... & my Mrs knows it!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Frankie.... You are pish.

That is all.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Frankie.... You are pish.
> 
> That is all.


I agree.

Bring back two shoes, they were on radio 1 the other day, absolutely class!! Normal girls, funny as you like and I thought they were good singers ?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Milky said:


> Kidding mate, see her in black at the begining of the show..... man alive !


I wouldn't climb over her to get to Muriel. As for that scruffy fcuktard Frankie he's got to go next week the man is useless.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

H10dst said:


> I agree.
> 
> Bring back two shoes, they were on radio 1 the other day, absolutely class!! Normal girls, funny as you like and I thought they were good singers ?


I agree mate they made the show and were real people.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Frankie.... You are pish.
> 
> That is all.


Too much of a Russell brand wannabe ! The female version of Cher Lloyd.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Frankie.... You are pish.
> 
> That is all.


He was vvank both last night and tonight and to top it all off Gary Barlow is starting to boil my p!ss with his little side swipes at all the other contestants.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I got back from Pontins this morning.A few mates and 4/5 girls go every year for a fitness weekend.Thatll be herds of flabbly women & men, jumping up and down, on plastic boxes, and bicycles that dont go anywhere.I only go to get away for a weekend, mainly stay in the chalet,and relax.Anyway, they have cabaret on friday and saturday night.

Friday night was Gareth Gates.Yup that one.Still trying to recover from hearing him murder, livin on a prayer, and summer of 69.Tragic, dont even come close.Last night, I thought it couldnt get any worse.How wrong I was.Chris Morcombe(sp?) was his name.Apparently an ex factor finalist (top 5000 Im presuming)Almost made me long for Gareth to return, and stutter is way through, another Bon Jovi Classic.

God, im glad im home........


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

TheThomo25 said:


> well I"m glad you got that off your chest, do you feel better now? :lol:


yes lol. Hate him


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

R0B said:


> Too much of a Russell brand wannabe ! The female version of Cher Lloyd.


Looks like Pete Docherty... Sings like him in all- crap !!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Frankie cant sing at all, although he is better then "Nu Vibe" They dont work 1 bit


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Kitty and Mischa B all the way....the boy band are good to


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

saw pic of kelly rowland from last night in the newspaper..daaaaayyyyyummmm


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

sophie habibis is sexy as ****,

frankie is ****

janet needs to man up

johnny is funny but ****

kitty is the second best vocalist

misha b is the best vocalist

girl group is good but the one who wears combats etc is Fugly.

thats all.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Kitty and Mischa B all the way....the boy band are good to


Im a fan of Kitty,didnt like the song they choosed for her,ide like her to sing something

a bit mellow,show off her voice more.

Not into michalin b tho,tho she is a heavyweight contender.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Micha B is amazing! Its like watching a professional act!


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Suprised no one has commented tonight :S But is it me but Xfactor just isnt what it used to be?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

No mate to be honest its very bland and boring


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Song choices are crap TBH....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Heres kitty, want nudity


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> Song choices are crap TBH....


Very very true chap


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

They have been mainly balads IMO...

I thought it would be interesting this week, ah well..


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

It seems they are pandering to the singers style rather than making them step up to the plate


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> They have been mainly balads IMO...
> 
> I thought it would be interesting this week, ah well..


2 weeks in a row as well. No wonder Cowell jumped ship


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I really cant take to this girl at all for some reason...


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

seen more rock in a blackpool gift shop to be fair


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

m575 said:


> seen more rock in a blackpool gift shop to be fair


I want to slap this tool...


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> I want to slap this tool...


Dont worry Milky hes getting the bus home tonight


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

What a big headed pr1ck!!!

Wouldn't last in the real world son.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Go Jonny, best of the night!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fair fu*k to Johnny...

He put some effort in there and fair play to him...


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

expletive said:


> Go Jonny, best of the night!


Can't believe they found a song that worked for him!

Gary just failed big time


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Frankies toast !! Thank fuk !


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

that overweight scousers out tomoz.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Frankie gotta go! And it was wrong of Tulissa to bring up whats going on backstage, its based on their performance not there popularity backstage!


----------



## Doc Samson (Oct 6, 2011)

Frankie or the girl group to go based on performances,

or maybe Mischa after Tulisa's smart move!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

is it just me or is kelly getting more attitude as the weeks go on


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> is it just me or is kelly getting more attitude as the weeks go on


Yup and it's great ! She knows the score better than any of them so she won't put up with stupid comments, would love to have been a fly on the wall after the show !! and she looked super hawt !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Yup and it's great ! She knows the score better than any of them so she won't put up with stupid comments, would love to have been a fly on the wall after the show !! and she looked super hawt !!!


im going off her v quickly, shes bringin too much yank to the show


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> im going off her v quickly, shes bringin too much yank to the show


Lost count of how many times the "you go girl!" has been said lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ki3rz said:


> Lost count of how many times the "you go girl!" has been said lol


its all there from the 'reach for the stars, this is your destiny' crap to the obligatory head wiggle and the 'putting it down, u go girl and any other generic us cack'


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

For those who are commenting on how 'bitchy' X -Factorn was last night; it's all for show! Their ratings have dropped so much that Puppet Master Cowell has pulled the strings to create more drama.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/celebritynews/8843974/The-X-Factor-2011-ITV1-review-Saturday-22-November.html


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ki3rz said:


> Frankie gotta go! And it was wrong of Tulissa to bring up whats going on backstage, its based on their performance not there popularity backstage!


I disagree with this..

She is coming out all angelic and " ohhh its my dream " blah blah blah when actually she seems to be a horrible little oink behind the scenes.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Desperadodan said:


> For those who are commenting on how 'bitchy' X -Factorn was last night; it's all for show! Their ratings have dropped so much that Puppet Master Cowell has pulled the strings to create more drama.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/celebritynews/8843974/The-X-Factor-2011-ITV1-review-Saturday-22-November.html


I thought this was the likely cause of showing them all out on the **** this week too.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i think yer woman micha b is the star of this years show

it will be a long time before they find another leona though!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Tommy10 said:


> Frankies toast !! Thank fuk !


He's doing my head in, he acting like he's some sort of big shot charlie.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Mischa B comes across as an aloof, arrogant fecker tbh. She CAN sing but she's not coming over well.

And Kitty..... well she did my head in but by fck can she sing!!!!! Am actually starting to quite like her.....

Frankies a pleb. He need a slap and a good wash.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I hate kitty, but she always pulls off a good performance. Mischa b is v talented so I feel as I'm judging kitty on her performances, it's only fair I do her. I am liking the girl group at the moment, doubt they will win I just think it's quite a refreshing sound to them.


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Mischa B comes across as an aloof, arrogant fecker tbh. She CAN sing but she's not coming over well.
> 
> And Kitty..... well she did my head in but by fck can she sing!!!!! Am actually starting to quite like her.....
> 
> Frankies a pleb. He need a slap and a good wash.


x2 to all that! :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nidge said:


> He's doing my head in, he acting like he's some sort of big shot charlie.


Pete docherty ?? Their pitching him as a bad boy .. Lolll


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Down with this THREAD!!!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Mischa B comes across as an aloof, arrogant fecker tbh. She CAN sing but she's not coming over well.
> 
> And Kitty..... well she did my head in but by fck can she sing!!!!! Am actually starting to quite like her.....
> 
> Frankies a pleb. He need a slap and a good wash.


Have to agree 100% with all of the above. You know what you're talking about Zara to be fair :lol:

Kitty's sing off was just brilliant - pity the public don't seem to like her; there is no way she was anywhere near the bottom 2 based upon performance.

At this stage I think the comp is wide open - some decent acts but no stand out clear favourite like there has been in the past most years.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

yep frankie is crap,

kitty can sing and misha B is a bully apparently


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Anyone else think Sophie halibut looks like Louisa Lytton that use to be eastenders then the bill.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> Anyone else think Sophie halibut looks like Louisa Lytton that use to be eastenders then the bill.


Yeah! I said that saturday night


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

s&ccoach said:


> Anyone else think Sophie halibut looks like Louisa Lytton that use to be eastenders then the bill.


She's got fantastic legs


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Have to agree 100% with all of the above. You know what you're talking about Zara to be fair :lol:
> 
> Kitty's sing off was just brilliant - pity the public don't seem to like her; there is no way she was anywhere near the bottom 2 based upon performance.
> 
> At this stage I think the comp is wide open - *some decent acts but no stand out clear favourite like there has been in the past most years*.


Totally agree mate..... Any one of half a dozen people could win it! :thumbup1:


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Zara -

Starting this last weekend, we don't watch the X Factor anymore in my house. :scared:

I'm absolutely positive you know why. If I'd had to deny ever watching it, I would have. 

Henceforth, I shall have no further comment on the matter. :cowboy:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

neurospike7 said:


> Zara -
> 
> Starting this last weekend, we don't watch the X Factor anymore in my house. :scared:
> 
> ...


Don't worry mate it's repeated during the week so you can still keep track, you know, secretly h34r:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

neurospike7 said:


> Zara -
> 
> Starting this last weekend, we don't watch the X Factor anymore in my house. :scared:
> 
> ...


WTF??????? :blink:

I make the boy watch it with me..... he even knows all the acts/judges now! I think its become his secret guilty pleasure!! :lol:


----------

